# craigslist deal i had :)



## tossik (Jul 21, 2007)

i searched around and foud this on craigslist in my city, the guy had no clue in photography and sold all of this for 50$ 

now all i need is the enlarger   (love the good deals)


ILFORD PHOTO PAPER 11" x 14" ILFO SPEED - 50 PACKKODAK PRO B/W SEMI GLOSS PAPER 8" x 10" - 25 PACKILFORD PHOTO PAPER 5" x 7" ILFO SPEED MULTIRADE II - 25 PACKKODAK PRO POLUMAX FINE ART B/W FIBER PAPER 5" x 7" - 100 PACKWATSON MODEL 100 35MM BULK FILM LOADER W/ FILMLIOYD DAYLIGHT BULK FILM WINDER W/ FILMKODAK TRI-X PAN FILM BULK ROLL - 100FT35MM METAL REEL35MM METAL DEVELOPMENT TANK W/ METAL REELPATERSON SUPER SYSTEM 4 FILM DEVELOPMENT TANK W/ 2 PLASTIC REELSSIMMON OMEGA METAL DEVELOPMENT TANK W/ 35MM REELSIMONS OMEGA - HONEYWELL - NIKOR 120MM FILM EVELOPMENT TANK W/ METAL REELBESELER NEGATIVE HOLDERS 4 SIZES6 x 6 FILM HOLDERCOLOR BY BESELE DRUMSAFE LIGHT BROWN BULBKODAK - BROWNIE DARKROOM LAMP KIT MODEL B - SERIES 0, 3 "GREEN, YELLOW"KODAK SAFE LIGHT FILTER OC W/ KODAD DARKROOM LAMP 10WPREMIER SAFELIGHT KODAK SAFE LIGHT FILTER # 13 W/LAMPLEON VIGNETTER KITU/L TIMER (60 SEC.)CAPRO TIMER3 CHEMICAL TRAY TONGS600mL BEAKERKODAK 1 LITTLER BEAKER1 PLASTIC PHOTO TONG4 - 11" x 9" CHEMICAL TRAYS5 1/2" x 8" TRAY2 - 9 1/2 x 11 1/2" TRAYSFILM PROTECTOR SLEAVES2 FILM CANISTERSP-R-O 8" x 10" PHOTO EASEL "ADJUSTIBLE"PREMIER PROFESSIONAL PHOTO DRYERKODAK PHOTO-FLO 200 SOLUTIONKODAK INDICATIOR STOP BATHKODAK DEVELOPER D-76KODAK FIXERKODAK DEKTOL DEVELOPER


----------



## ann (Jul 21, 2007)

i was curious, but this is very hard to read, and i gave up


----------



## shorty6049 (Jul 21, 2007)

yeah, same here.... lacks punctuation or lowercase letters, but looks like a LOT of stuff you got there. good job on the deal!


----------



## tossik (Jul 21, 2007)

sorry, i separetad everything in groups and all but when i published the post it all smashed together....


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Jul 21, 2007)

I've been wearing contacts for over twelve hours--have mercy!  But seriously, it looks like you scored.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 24, 2007)

In a nutshell, it's an awesome deal. Nice score.


----------

